# Android+XFCE4=Non si monta automaticamente

## saverik

Salve a tutti,

e' da qualche settimana che ho questo problema.

Ho installato AutoFs, gvfs, thunar-volman mtpfs etc etc...ma lo stesso non riesco.

Ho openrc e mi piacerebbe che come le chiavette usb appena inserisco il cellulare mi si montasse automaticamente come le chiavette usb.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao,

controlla se gvfs abbia la use flag "mtp" attiva.

----------

## xdarma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  

 

Orpo!

Ciao! :-)

----------

